# Stages Gen 3 GXP power meter issues (had to send back 5 of them)



## drolling (Apr 30, 2013)

I wanted to see if anyone else is having issues with Stages Gen 3 GXP power meters. 

I have had four other stages power meters but they were all generation 1 and 2 from the Cannondale SI and Dura Ace line. All of my Gen 1 and 2 power meters worked flawlessly for years. This is my first Gen 3 Stages carbon crank. I have had to send back 5 of the new Gen 3 GXP power meters (you read that right FIVE) back to Stages because they either stop connecting via bluetooth to the app, give massively inaccurate power readings (I can't generate 3,500 watts), stop providing power readings at all or give wildly off ADC calibration numbers of 3,000 versus the normal range of around 890 when sitting still and perfectly vertical. 


Stages customer support is excellent but they keep on telling me that they have never seen this happen before. This is a serious warning to not buy this Gen 3 version. There is something fundamentally wrong with the silicon/production run as they just don't work. 

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

I also had major issues with my G3.

Stages kept saying and there were no problems. I sent them a power profile. I had the same issues as you. They also told me they never have seen this before. Another guy on my team using a G3 had the same issues and they also told him that they never have seen this before.


So I bought a Quarq. No problems.


----------



## drolling (Apr 30, 2013)

irishpitbull: You made my day. They keep on telling me they have never seen this before and were asking me lots of questions about how I ride implying that somehow my usage was responsible for the issues. It has been bone dry for the past 4 months in the bay area versus the 5 years plus of massive rain and different conditions that I went through with my gen 1 and 2 power meters that still work perfectly. 

Their customer support is amazing and I have been reluctant to post anything about the product as I wanted to give them time to resolve the issue but at this point everyone needs to know that the Gen 3 product does not work.


----------



## tincan (Mar 21, 2009)

I bought a Stages Gen 3 GPX carbon power meter in Feb '18. I believe my power meter was the first Gen 3 production run. The power meter lasted about a month and then it started acting weird. The power readings were too high and I could not get the ADC calibration into acceptable range. They sent me a new power meter from the next production run and it has been working fine. No issues so far and I've accidentally had pedal/crank arm strikes. Customer service was very good.


----------



## mgmoehn (Nov 4, 2018)

drolling said:


> I wanted to see if anyone else is having issues with Stages Gen 3 GXP power meters.
> 
> I have had four other stages power meters but they were all generation 1 and 2 from the Cannondale SI and Dura Ace line. All of my Gen 1 and 2 power meters worked flawlessly for years. This is my first Gen 3 Stages carbon crank. I have had to send back 5 of the new Gen 3 GXP power meters (you read that right FIVE) back to Stages because they either stop connecting via bluetooth to the app, give massively inaccurate power readings (I can't generate 3,500 watts), stop providing power readings at all or give wildly off ADC calibration numbers of 3,000 versus the normal range of around 890 when sitting still and perfectly vertical.
> 
> ...


I am having the same issue with mine. I bought my Gen3 2nd hand and had it about 2-3 weeks before it would just not read. I did a cross race and halfway through it stopped reading. I emailed back and forth and they sent me a new one free of charge if I sent the old one back. Great customer service.
Fast forward, I have ridden the new one maybe 10 times now and it is getting good calibration numbers, battery was fresh when I installed it and it will work great for the first 20-30 mins of the ride. Then all of a sudden numbers go off the charts into the 3000+ and then it never works again until the next ride.. happened 3 times now. I tried to connect it to my android app but was having trouble getting it to pair to my phone. Going to replace the battery tonight to see if it fixes the problem.

If not I will be emailing again and likely getting a replacement as this one has not last long either! I also have had 3-4 Quarqs and love them.. zero issues. I choose Stages this time to try something new and ultimately for the price. :Insert get what you paid for comments here:


----------



## drolling (Apr 30, 2013)

mgmoehn: Their customer support is really good. However, this gen 3 version is not functional. I think the most frustrating element was their customer support team kept on telling me that I was the only person this was happening to.


----------



## mgmoehn (Nov 4, 2018)

drolling said:


> mgmoehn: Their customer support is really good. However, this gen 3 version is not functional. I think the most frustrating element was their customer support team kept on telling me that I was the only person this was happening to.


Rode last night with no issues. I replaced the battery - doesnt seem to last very long and updated the firmware and it worked for now. Will report back if I continue to have issues.


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

same problem. GXP carbon, Stages Gen3. The brand new unit started to show me lower and lower values during my ride, until only zero values appeared.
Replaced the battery, tried to calibrate from the Stages App several times... Finally, I sent back to Stages (I have to mention, the support was super quick and very good). I'm waiting for the new one, hopuefully everything will be fine with that one!

I had 1st and 2nd gen ones during the last 5 years, didn't have any major issues with them, except for the Watt spikes, but let's say, that's 'normal'.

FYI: Garmin updated the FW on Edge 520 which should solve the spikes issues. Hopefully. More information here: https://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=9271
Maybe other Edge devices also got this filtering functionality.


----------



## mgmoehn (Nov 4, 2018)

semmiho said:


> same problem. GXP carbon, Stages Gen3. The brand new unit started to show me lower and lower values during my ride, until only zero values appeared.
> Replaced the battery, tried to calibrate from the Stages App several times... Finally, I sent back to Stages (I have to mention, the support was super quick and very good). I'm waiting for the new one, hopuefully everything will be fine with that one!


Same here just got mine back a few weeks ago and everything is working great now, 2nd time I have wrecked the gen 3 carbon crank arm. This time it went out during a 100 mile gravel race at mile 7 during a water crossing in which I did about 2 full pedal strokes through. Mine had to be replaced, like the entire insides all new. They are supposed to be rated like 3 meter deep in water so I am hoping this new one is the one that is good to go.

Stages customer service, response time, and feedback was amazing though - they fixed it very quickly for me.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

mgmoehn said:


> ...Stages customer service, response time, and feedback was amazing ...


Maybe it's because they have so much practice? 

I'm thinking of the bored sleepy Maytag repairman.


----------



## SteveWhatman (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm having issues with mine too, it's a Gen 3 GXP Road. No suggestions online on how to fix. For a hard reset, I turned around the battery and put it in for 5 seconds, is that right? It didn't help. Been 2 years with this and I have to say, the power numbers it produced have always been lower than my ultegra stages Gen 2 (which were close to my wahoo), I just lived with it, but reading all this, it sounds as though it's garbage !!. Will reach out to stages support. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Spaceape2 (Dec 21, 2020)

Why don't I find these reviews BEFORE I purchase. Same issue with my stages carbon gxp pm. 2nd ride on the road and do a couple of sprints that register wild watts.... above 3000w!


----------



## Spaceape2 (Dec 21, 2020)

Ok. I've used the stages app and checked crank length (was already correct) and turned on the 'gyroscope' option ( off is the default setting i believe) and so far my readings are more realistic.... for now.


----------



## VivaAloha2020 (May 27, 2021)

drolling said:


> I wanted to see if anyone else is having issues with Stages Gen 3 GXP power meters.
> 
> I have had four other stages power meters but they were all generation 1 and 2 from the Cannondale SI and Dura Ace line. All of my Gen 1 and 2 power meters worked flawlessly for years. This is my first Gen 3 Stages carbon crank. I have had to send back 5 of the new Gen 3 GXP power meters (you read that right FIVE) back to Stages because they either stop connecting via bluetooth to the app, give massively inaccurate power readings (I can't generate 3,500 watts), stop providing power readings at all or give wildly off ADC calibration numbers of 3,000 versus the normal range of around 890 when sitting still and perfectly vertical.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am also having issues with my G3. Only 2 1/2 years and have to send it back twice, this time not even covered under warranty


----------



## VivaAloha2020 (May 27, 2021)

SteveWhatman said:


> I'm having issues with mine too, it's a Gen 3 GXP Road. No suggestions online on how to fix. For a hard reset, I turned around the battery and put it in for 5 seconds, is that right? It didn't help. Been 2 years with this and I have to say, the power numbers it produced have always been lower than my ultegra stages Gen 2 (which were close to my wahoo), I just lived with it, but reading all this, it sounds as though it's garbage !!. Will reach out to stages support. Any advice is appreciated.


I am having issues with my G3 as well. 2 1/2 years and have to send it back twice and this time they want to charge me a repair fee....


----------

